
California's last nuclear power plant shutting down - state_machine
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-diablo-canyon-nuclear-20160621-snap-story.html
======
mikeyouse
From yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11951096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11951096)

------
erichocean
Does anyone know if California still has ~40 active coal-powered electricity
plants? I think they were around 500 megawatts each IIRC.

